# How to edit a image like this on photoshop! (60's look)



## alecha (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if one of you could help me figure out how to get my images to have this cool 60's type of vibe to it. I'm new to photography so I'm trying to learn quickly. I have basic photoshop skills but I'd like to know exactly what filters the photographer used to get these looks. I have a nikon 3110 and a nikon em 35mm. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200445333328175.48328.177384855634223

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.218068781565830.54754.177384855634223


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 9, 2011)

First --> If these are not your photos, in other words you did not take them, then you should not have posted them here. You should have posted a link back to the photos.

Second --> In my opinion, I don't understand why anyone would want to make their photos look like this because {and again this is just my opinion} , they're awful!! The colors are horrendous....the skin tone is orange!


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 9, 2011)

yes, I would have posted a link as to what you were looking for and posted one of YOUR photos that you were thinking of getting this look done on.  Then ask for plays and what they did to accomplish this.  Big help is also listing the Software you have that way folks can stick to that as well when playing. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

Dagwood56 said:


> First --> If these are not your photos, in other words you did not take them, then you should not have posted them here. You should have posted a link back to the photos.


Per TPF rules/regs, and possibly federal copyright law. &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;

The 'vintage' look has been all the rage for a couple of years now, and it can be acomplished in many ways.

Using Photoshop it is often done using a Curves adjustment.


----------



## alecha (Jul 9, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> yes, I would have posted a link as to what you were looking for and posted one of YOUR photos that you were thinking of getting this look done on.  Then ask for plays and what they did to accomplish this.  Big help is also listing the Software you have that way folks can stick to that as well when playing.



Um in my original post I say I have photoshop skills so obviously means i use photoshop (cs4). Also thanks for letting me know about the copyright. I didn't know you couldn't do that.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 9, 2011)

Google for vintage photoshop actions. You will find ready made prerecorded actions to do what you want.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 9, 2011)

alecha said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > yes, I would have posted a link as to what you were looking for and posted one of YOUR photos that you were thinking of getting this look done on.  Then ask for plays and what they did to accomplish this.  Big help is also listing the Software you have that way folks can stick to that as well when playing.
> ...



Not to sound too snarky, but if you have photoshop skills, this shouldn't be too tough to figure out, right? Or do you just need it spoon fed? Click here, and I'll get you started.


----------



## alecha (Jul 9, 2011)

> Not to sound too snarky, but if you have photoshop skills, this shouldn't be too tough to figure out, right? Or do you just need it spoon fed? Click here, and I'll get you started.



I have basic photoshop skills, usually all I do to my images is add heavy contrast to my black and white images. I wanted to know how to make my colored images look interesting, that is the much harder task to achieve then regular black and white. The link you provided with was helpful though. I did not know there were red, blue, and green curve feature. The most I used was rgb curve.


----------



## alecha (Jul 9, 2011)

Dagwood56 said:


> Second --> In my opinion, I don't understand why anyone would want to make their photos look like this because {and again this is just my opinion} , they're awful!! The colors are horrendous....the skin tone is orange!



The skin tones are a bit harsh but everything else about the images looked nice. we all have different photography preferences so to say it's awful is a bit harsh, I asked for help not a bias opinion.


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting look to the photos, but limited in applications I'd say. I don't see many like that around in magazines or print. I'd say learn to do it for fun. If you have an Iphone get the apps Hipstamatic or Instagram. They both make pictures like that.  That is if you only want to do it for fun and not have the ebst quality pics you can.


----------



## FrankOTheMountain (Feb 6, 2012)

Carol, I joined this website just to tell you off. Why so uptight without knowing the source of the pictures anyhow? Well in this users question THEY want to know how to make a photo look old. What's the problem? Have you ever heard of creativity? Did you ever watch a movie about the past? Time machine? Do you have the SLIGHTEST sense of humor or creative adventure? There is absolutely no reason for anyone to be so condescending and negative (in a photography forum no less).
Maybe they want it to look screwed up. Did that ever cross your mind? You have 0 photos in your gallery, and made sure you checked off "My Photos Are  NOT OK to Edit". Maybe some people enjoy your scathing retorts, but as a passerby, and creative soul, you sound like a real buzz kill.


----------



## FrankOTheMountain (Feb 6, 2012)

That goes for *Gaerek* 	 too. Geeze, you sound like a lot of fun to hang out with. If you have nothing to say other than crap, then zip it B.

*alecha*, you sound like a good creative person. Don't let these flat liners discourage you. Like it's such a big deal if there was a "60's" plugin or something.
Creativity moves really fast folks. I was searching for the same thing and landed in this gallery of the macabre. If I find something I'll report back. That is if the peanut gallery didn't ban me in the first 5 mins.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 6, 2012)

FrankOTheMountain said:


> Carol, I joined this website just to tell you off.



So you bumped a 6 month old thread to do so? Cool. 



> Why so uptight without knowing the source of the pictures anyhow?



Because it's against Forum Rules to post images that you don't own the copyright to in the forum, hence why she edited her post and changed it to links. 



> Well in this users question THEY want to know how to make a photo look old. What's the problem? Have you ever heard of creativity? Did you ever watch a movie about the past? Time machine? Do you have the SLIGHTEST sense of humor or creative adventure? There is absolutely no reason for anyone to be so condescending and negative (in a photography forum no less).



She simply stated her opinion and even qualified it as such. What's the big deal? She wasn't condescending at all. You're 0 for 2 right now, Frank. 



> Maybe they want it to look screwed up. Did that ever cross your mind?



I'm sure it did, but she still voiced her opinion on the matter in a public forum. 



> You have 0 photos in your gallery, and made sure you checked off "My Photos Are  NOT OK to Edit".



You have zero photos in your gallery too, and so do I. I also have it selected as "My photos are not OK to edit." 



> Maybe some people enjoy your scathing retorts, but as a passerby, and creative soul, you sound like a real buzz kill.



You're the one with the attitude issue. You joined this forum specifically to "tell someone off," when you yourself are not educated on the forum rules. If you're looking for a buzzkill, look no further than yourself. 

Good day, Frank.


----------



## FrankOTheMountain (Feb 6, 2012)

So it's 6 months later, who cares if it was 6 years? You are STILL a condescending flat liner. I know it's human nature to stick up for yourself, whatever, you know-it-all forum troll. :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

FrankOTheMountain said:


> So it's 6 months later, who cares if it was 6 years? You are STILL a condescending flat liner. I know it's human nature to stick up for yourself, whatever, you know-it-all forum troll. :lmao:



Keep in mind, you're the one who joined the forum to "call someone out." You bumped the thread to not add to the conversation. I am aware of the forum rules, and know not to post images I don't have the copyright to... That doesn't make me a know it all. If you don't realize how sad that is by itself, then I hope this 3rd post is your last.


----------



## naptime (Feb 7, 2012)

wait... you joined a forum to stir up a 6 month old thread, call someone out, and start bashing....

and tyler is a forum troll???


how exactly does that work?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 7, 2012)

FrankOTheMountain said:


> Carol, I joined this website just to tell you off. Why so uptight without knowing the source of the pictures anyhow? Well in this users question THEY want to know how to make a photo look old. What's the problem? Have you ever heard of creativity? Did you ever watch a movie about the past? Time machine? Do you have the SLIGHTEST sense of humor or creative adventure? There is absolutely no reason for anyone to be so condescending and negative (in a photography forum no less).
> Maybe they want it to look screwed up. Did that ever cross your mind? You have 0 photos in your gallery, and made sure you checked off "My Photos Are NOT OK to Edit". Maybe some people enjoy your scathing retorts, but as a passerby, and creative soul, you sound like a real buzz kill.



Really? Just to tell me off? All I have to say to that is, you must have a really boring life if you have nothing better to do than that. In regard to the question about my having a sense of humor, how is this --->


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

FrankOTheMountain said:


> So it's 6 months later, who cares if it was 6 years? You are STILL a condescending flat liner. I know it's human nature to stick up for yourself, whatever, you know-it-all forum troll. :lmao:



lets see.. you have been banned in the past for being an A-hole (under another id), haven't you? And now you are back, soon to be banned again! Just a troll.. 

probably some 16 year old that can't get a date, due to a really bad zits and no social skills.. right?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Its a crazy world....


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread is solid gold.


----------



## Clawed (Feb 7, 2012)

I am actually with Frank here (but not quite the way he approached this). I understand informing someone of the rules, but why is it that most of us come off as condescending in doing so? Here is one of their quotes "In my opinion, I don't understand why anyone would want to make their photos look like this because {and again this is just my opinion} , they're awful!! The colors are horrendous....the skin tone is orange!" Honestly, their opinion about the photos themselves was not asked for, The OP had a quesion, and he should not have been judged just for inquiring. Why do we treat each other like this? This is supposed to be a community.

And here is a quote from Gaerek "if you have photoshop skills, this shouldn't be too tough to figure out, right? Or do you just need it spoon fed?" Need I say more?

Let's treat each other with a little respect. It goes both ways, if you do not have a genuine concern helping a fellow photog out, simply don't say anything. Frank, you could have approached this with a little class and respect as well. I understand what you are saying, but be civil about it, otherwise you are falling into the same trap.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 7, 2012)

First off, I was going to respond to Frank, but I think Tyler, and others have done a good job of that. I'll leave him with one thought, however:

You call established, helpful, contributing, and respected members of a forum trolls, yet, you're the one who made an account, and bumped a 6 month old thread just to tell people off? Who's the troll again?



Clawed said:


> And here is a quote from Gaerek "if you have photoshop skills, this shouldn't be too tough to figure out, right? Or do you just need it spoon fed?" Need I say more?



You forgot to quote the part of my reply that actually gave her a link to what she was looking for. That's kinda important in context. The type of people I dislike the most on forums like this are those that believe that the forums are their own personal Google. Look at the quote I have in my sig by Bitter, to understand why. She claimed she had basic photoshop skills, then retracted and said that she did have photoshop skills (not sure if it was a mistake to present it in that way or not, but that's how I took it). I took her second post ("I have photoshop skills") to be the true one when I typed it, she clarified (that she didn't really have that many skills), and THANKED ME for my link later. Finding the answer to her question took me all of 30 seconds. If something is easily googled, there is no real reason to make a brand new post to ask how to do something. That's where the spoonfed part comes from. Whenever I have the opportunity to teach people about the wonderful tool Google, I will, because people will be amazed how fast they can find their answer (instead of waiting for someone to do the Googling for them, and posting the answer).



> Let's treat each other with a little respect. It goes both ways,  if you do not have a genuine concern helping a fellow photog out, simply  don't say anything.



I give respect to people who deserve respect. In my eyes, it's disrespectful to utilize the forums as a personal google without even attempting to find the answer to your question first. If I hadn't said anything at all, the OP wouldn't have learned about the color curves. Most of the people here should be mature enough to take a little ribbing. If you're not, then you need to get off the Internet, because it's a harsh world here.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 7, 2012)

Gaerek said:


> First off, I was going to respond to Frank, but I think Tyler, and others have done a good job of that. I'll leave him with one thought, however:
> 
> You call* established, helpful, contributing, and respected members of a forum* trolls, yet, you're the one who made an account, and bumped a 6 month old thread just to tell people off? Who's the troll again?
> 
> ...



Is there something wrong with just answering the question? Without condescending retort?
Just curious since it's the beginners forum.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 7, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I was going to respond to Frank, but I think Tyler, and others have done a good job of that. I'll leave him with one thought, however:
> ...



Is the concept of Google before you ask difficult to understand?

And, I'll say it again, I did answer the question. The "condescending retort" as you put it, was my way to get them to realize that their first course of action shouldn't be, "It's something I can google, but let me ask the forum instead!"

Read Bitter's quote in my sig, then read it again. The most annoying thing i find here is people asking questions that are EASILY answered by a simple Google query. Did I have to react the way I did? Certainly not. But I got my point across, and each person who bumps this post means more people get to see my point. 

Google first, then ask!


----------



## Corvphotography (Feb 7, 2012)

just answer the man's question and if you arent, then go to the next thread smartasses.  jeez people. so damn cocky.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 7, 2012)

Gaerek said:


> Is the concept of Google before you ask difficult to understand?
> 
> And, I'll say it again, I did answer the question. The "condescending retort" as you put it, was my way to get them to realize that their first course of action shouldn't be, "It's something I can google, but let me ask the forum instead!"
> 
> ...



There's a certain way to talk to people.
In the beginners forum, there are always going to be people coming in asking questions that you may feel are beneath you, and/or undeserving of an answer, from you.
These beginners are not asking you , specifically. They are asking those who don't mind giving an answer.
It's very simple. You don't have to answer the question.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 8, 2012)

Why do forums exist when you can always Google the answer?


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vintage color photos often have clipped shadows and highlights, a blue/cyan cast to the highlights and a yellow/orange cast to the midtones. This can all be acomplished by adjusting color curves.


----------



## GregB (Feb 8, 2012)

Some of the Photoshop addons (for example Topaz Adjust or Color EFEX) have settings called cross processing, which essentially emulates
processing film in the wrong chemicals and getting strange colour shifts which can be pretty much a 60's sort of look. The other ways to achieve
it (as mentioned by previous posters) are in the curves area and various actions which make the changes for you. It can all be good fun, but a 
measure of restraint (on individual shots - layers are your friend, and not on every photo) will probably give you more rewarding results.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 8, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> There's a certain way to talk to people.
> In the beginners forum, there are always going to be people coming in asking questions that you may feel are beneath you, and/or undeserving of an answer, from you.
> These beginners are not asking you , specifically. They are asking those who don't mind giving an answer.
> It's very simple. You don't have to answer the question.



Whoosh! Right over your head. I don't believe anyone was beneath me, or undeserving of an answer, even in this case. I ANSWERED HER QUESTION, which is a lot more than what can be said about most of the replies to her question. Again, I certainly could have been more tactful, but even the OP didn't mind the way I answered. She thanked me. It's everyone else who has the problem with it. If I can use a little sarcasm to get my point across, I will. That's what I did. Let me turn this around on you. If you don't like the way I replied, then YOU give her the better answer. You are more than welcome to ignore anything I say. I was a beginner once. Not everyone handled me with kid gloves. Some did, some didn't. Everyone who replied to anything I asked was helpful. Those that weren't were ignored. All in all, I am a much better photographer for it. 

Bottom line. OP didn't have a problem with it. OP thanked me for my help. Why do YOU have a problem with it then?



Vtec44 said:


> Why do forums exist when you can always Google the answer?



Ahh, you forgot the important descriptor. They are *discussion *forums. Things that are easily answered with a single post can't really be discussed, eh?


----------



## Clawed (Feb 8, 2012)

*"You forgot to quote the part of my reply that actually gave her a link to what she was looking for. That's kinda important in context." 
*Why is this important? it has nothing to do with the point I was making. You were disrespectful, plain and simple.

*"I give respect to people who deserve respect. In my eyes, it's disrespectful to utilize the forums as a personal google without even attempting to find the answer to your question first."
*How is utilizing the forums to find an answer disrespectful? There are so many members here with a wealth of knowledge. In fact, that is why many people come here. You are honestly saying that someone should Google it first before coming here? They have to use YOUR method of finding an answer, when coming here is a perfectly legitimate way to ask a perfectly legitimate question? 

Anyway, you are entitled to your opinion, so I will put it to rest. I am extremely happy that there were a couple more very good responses to the OP (even this long after the post, wonder if they will even ever see all of this nonsense). Personally, I would use *Topaz Adjust or Magic Bullet Photolooks*. In fact, it's 100% worth your time to download the Topaz 30 day trial, you can actually download ALL of their software during the trial period, and it's really good stuff.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gaerek said:


> Ahh, you forgot the important descriptor. They are *discussion *forums. Things that are easily answered with a single post can't really be discussed, eh?



I see.  Good thing is that people actually post some information to discuss because 99% of the threads in this forum could have been Googled easily.  That would make one dead forum. lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

Clawed said:


> *"I give respect to people who deserve respect. In my eyes, it's disrespectful to utilize the forums as a personal google without even attempting to find the answer to your question first."
> *How is utilizing the forums to find an answer disrespectful? There are so many members here with a wealth of knowledge. In fact, that is why many people come here. You are honestly saying that someone should Google it first before coming here? They have to use YOUR method of finding an answer, when coming here is a perfectly legitimate way to ask a perfectly legitimate question?



I directed someone to Google in a thread where they were asking which camera stores were in Florida. Not only was no one able to give he/she a proper answer over the course of the duration of the thread... They could have Googled "Camera shops in Southern Florida" and hit "I'm feeling lucky" and got the answer in <10 seconds. 

If she were asking "I've narrowed down my search for camera stores to place A and place B, does anyone have experience with either of those?" That would be a bit more appropriate, because you're asking for personal experiences. Rather than asking someone to do the legwork of finding the stores for them. 

Same goes for the question in this thread. The OP wanted to know how process photos to look vintage. If they had done SOME research prior to asking, they'd be able to contribute to the discussion as well... Instead, they posted "how do you do this?" 

Forums are a place for thoughts, ideas, and discussions. Not a place to get someone to google your query when you could easily do it yourself.


----------



## Clawed (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Clawed said:
> 
> 
> > *"I give respect to people who deserve respect. In my eyes, it's disrespectful to utilize the forums as a personal google without even attempting to find the answer to your question first."
> ...



I mostly agree with the point you are making here. There are some questions (such as the one about finding a camera store) that should definitely be Googled. The question posted by the OP here is quite a different story. There are many members here who have knowledge about the topic at hand, and would not mind sharing their way of doing things, experience, etc, and giving them that advice directly. It also opens a *dialogue* which is something that a Google search does not immediately facilitate. I'm not saying that asking a question here is always the very best choice of options, but it seems harsh to criticize a member for wanting to specifically ask a group of photographers a photography related question.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

Google: find answers to objective questions.
Forum: connect with other people, share experiences. Ask questions that you were unable to answer using google, library, camera manual.


I don't see why the concept of choosing the appropriate resource is so hard to understand.


----------



## vtf (Feb 8, 2012)

This would all make sense if the *actual *OP was recent, but it isn't. The OP hasn't been on here since last August so get over it. It obviously didn't concern anyone 7 months ago and shouldn't today except for the troll brought it back up.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 8, 2012)

Clawed said:


> *"You forgot to quote the part of my reply that actually gave her a link to what she was looking for. That's kinda important in context."
> *Why is this important? it has nothing to do with the point I was making. You were disrespectful, plain and simple.



It actually has everything to do with it. But it's ok, since you must be right, I'll concede. You're right!

Let's just forget about the part where the OP obviously didn't care about my sarcasm and actually thanked me for the help I did give. I suppose that has nothing to do with your point either?



> How is utilizing the forums to find an answer disrespectful? There are so many members here with a wealth of knowledge. In fact, that is why many people come here. You are honestly saying that someone should Google it first before coming here? They have to use YOUR method of finding an answer, when coming here is a perfectly legitimate way to ask a perfectly legitimate question?



Because, it's the same thing as saying:

"I'm too lazy to look this up myself, even though it would be super easy. I know, I'll ask the people on the forums to do my research for me!"

That is the epitome of disrespect. Would your co-workers appreciate you asking them to help you with every little detail of your job? Would your spouse/parent/whatever appreciate you always asking them to do the housework, while you sat around and watched them do it? No, it would be disrespectful. Expecting people to do your research for them is the exact same thing, and is incredibly disrespectful.

Let's imagine she said something like this instead of asking someone to do her work for her:

"I've been looking at tutorials to figure out how to do this particular effect, but I can't seem to get it right. Here are some examples of what I've been able to do. I wish that they had more of <insert whatever the person wants done to the photos>. Can anyone help me here?"

This shows initiative. It shows that she actually cares about not only her own work, but she values other people's time and help. There is a night and day difference, and my example here is exactly why we have discussion forums. Forums are not another level of abstraction for a Google search.



> Anyway, you are entitled to your opinion, so I will put it to rest. I am extremely happy that there were a couple more very good responses to the OP (even this long after the post, wonder if they will even ever see all of this nonsense).



You mean, like the help I gave? Oh right, it's irrelavent because I used a little sarcasm. I forgot.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 8, 2012)

Gaerek said:


> Clawed said:
> 
> 
> > *"You forgot to quote the part of my reply that actually gave her a link to what she was looking for. That's kinda important in context."
> ...



It's been over with. 
Fine you have the last word. You're always right. It's too hard to answer a simple question, but rather, instead, write 3 posts correcting everyone who doesn't agree with you, while using up that valued time you mention.

Fine you win. Everyone stands corrected. Thanks.

I'll even give you a like.


----------



## Gaerek (Feb 8, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> It's been over with.
> Fine you have the last word. You're always right. It's too hard to answer a simple question, but rather, instead, write 3 posts correcting everyone who doesn't agree with you, while using up that valued time you mention.
> 
> Fine you win. Everyone stands corrected. Thanks.
> ...



And you called me disrespectful? I suppose you could have just followed your own advice, and not said anything if you didn't like what was being said. No, it's much easier being a hypocrite. It seems it's really you who must be right, or you wouldn't have come back with the sarcastic, condescending post. But thanks for playing.


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2012)

Since we don't condone attacks on other members, and since FrankOTheMountain joined with only that aim he is now in exile from the site. 


Guys drop the silly bickering about googling for things. The forums are here for a wide variety of photographers and replies to threads are totally voluntary. If you see someone asking something that you don't want to answer, you just close the tab and move on. There is no need to start fighting and trying to force people off the site. 

For what its worth considering that most get her via google I assume most have already used the tool to some extent - and its led them here. Furthermore google only lists answers in accordance with popularity and web-page optimisation (eg key words) it passes no judgement nor sorting on those replies. It's very easy (esp when new to something) to get a massive number of replies and be lost within those replies as to which are reliable and which are not. Case in point Ken Rockwell appears high up in the google lists for many questions and yet many of his articles are not the most reliable for new photographers.


----------

